# Any Scott '08 Info?



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

Any info or pics on the 08 stuff? Lets hear it. I'll do the same, but as of yet... notta.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I second that request- I am looking to purchase a 08 Addict Ltd frameset and would like to see if there has been any changes. On Aug. 29th the Scott rep with a truckload of Addicts and other goodies will be in my town so I will ride one then and report back.


----------



## VeloChris (Sep 16, 2006)

Our shop got the 08 dealer book and I must say the 08 Addict LTD looks amazing. 
Sorry, I don't have any pictures though.


----------



## arcspin (May 5, 2007)

VeloChris,
Take the book to a Kinko or what ever they are called where you live and scan the pictures and post them here as soon as humanly possible.

This is a matter of (almost) life and death !!!  



Cheers and looking forward to the pictures


----------



## arcspin (May 5, 2007)

Links to pictures of the 2008 SCOTT
http://velogessien.over-blog.com/
http://www.arueda.com/content/view/288/70/


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

Nice Find Arcspin! My shop should be getting the '08 catalog soon, i'll take some scans when I get the chance. The limited looks incredible. Though i'm surprised that they didn't spec the top level one with red being that it's a little lighter grouppo.


----------



## orlandorx (Oct 4, 2005)

2008 Scott bikes up on website:thumbsup: . CR1 already available, Addict late September. Enjoy!

http://scottusa.com/category/54/bike


----------

